# Want to get into Olympic recurve.



## kalelreturns (Nov 30, 2011)

First off, forgive me, you guys probably hear this thousands of times, but I'm new to recurve. I wanted to get into Olympic recurve shooting. Right now I have a martin jaguar 28" (28" is my draw length) draw length and 50lb. draw. I was looking to get a hoyt excel riser and limbs, but I noticed that the limbs only go up to 34lbs. The martin is fairly easy to draw. I can probably shoot 50 times before I start to get tired. I just got this bow so I still need to work up my endurance. As for the hoyt limbs, should I try something else, or just go with the 34lbs limbs to start out? I'm looking for something pretty low in cost, but nothing too cheap that it will give out in a few months of daily use. Just something that I can train with. I'm leaning towards indoor shooting for now, cause I don't want to mess with wind and stuff. What kind of draw weight it good for indoor? thanks!

PS: If I posted this in the wrong section, feel free to move it to the right section.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

kalelreturns said:


> First off, forgive me, you guys probably hear this thousands of times, but I'm new to recurve. I wanted to get into Olympic recurve shooting. Right now I have a martin jaguar 28" (28" is my draw length) draw length and 50lb. draw. I was looking to get a hoyt excel riser and limbs, but I noticed that the limbs only go up to 34lbs. The martin is fairly easy to draw. I can probably shoot 50 times before I start to get tired. I just got this bow so I still need to work up my endurance. As for the hoyt limbs, should I try something else, or just go with the 34lbs limbs to start out? I'm looking for something pretty low in cost, but nothing too cheap that it will give out in a few months of daily use. Just something that I can train with. I'm leaning towards indoor shooting for now, cause I don't want to mess with wind and stuff. What kind of draw weight it good for indoor? thanks!
> 
> PS: If I posted this in the wrong section, feel free to move it to the right section.


How tall are you?

What is your wingspan measurement?











The Hoyt Excel riser comes in 21 inch and 23 inch riser lengths.
Limbs come in all kinds of weights, and are available as...

short limbs
medium limbs
long limbs.

So, the 23-inch riser and short limbs would give you a 64-inch bow.
So, the 23-inch riser and medium limbs would give you a 66-inch bow.
So, the 23-inch riser and the long limbs would give you a 68-inch bow.


The length of the bow determines the string angle.

So,
if you are 6'-2" tall (like me), and you have a 76-inch wingspan,
then your draw length would be about 30-inches,
and a 68-inch bow or a 70-inch bow would be ideal.


So,
a 25-inch riser gives you more options....

25-inch riser and short limbs = 66-inch bow
25-inch riser and medium limbs = 68-inch bow
25-inch riser and long limbs = 70-inch bow.

http://www.lancasterarchery.com/w-w-sf-premium-recurve-riser.html

I would suggest you look at the SF Preimium recurve riser.
EXCELLENT balance, and the grip is really nice.

You can use any ILF compatible recurve limb
with any ILF compatible recurve riser.

So,
you can use a HOYT riser with a WIN&WIN recurve limb.

So,
you can use a Win&Win riser,
with Hoyt limbs.

Limbs come in short, medium and long lengths.
Limbs also come in all kinds of weight ranges.

http://www.lancasterarchery.com/w-w-winstorm-recurve-limbs.html

The Winstorm are excellent beginner limbs.


http://www.lancasterarchery.com/w-w-sebastian-flute-premium-wood-recurve-limbs.html

The SF Premium Wood limbs are very very nice.

I would suggest 20 lb limbs, to start,
cuz you want to develop CONTROL, and accuracy.


----------



## kalelreturns (Nov 30, 2011)

I'm 5'8" and my wingspan is 71". Is there a difference between a 23" riser and medium limbs vs. a 25" riser and short limbs? What distance would I be shooting at indoors? Would 20lbs be enough for that distance?


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

kalelreturns said:


> I'm 5'8" and my wingspan is 71". Is there a difference between a 23" riser and medium limbs vs. a 25" riser and short limbs? What distance would I be shooting at indoors? Would 20lbs be enough for that distance?


With a 71-inch wingspan...

I would suggest a 68-inch bow.

So, either the 23-inch riser with LONG limbs
or
the 25-inch riser with MEDIUM limbs.

Both of these combinations will end up with a 68-inch bow.

The 25-inch riser is much easier to sell, on the used market...because there is more demand for the 25-inch riser.


A long limb combination that measures out at 68-inches
versus a medium limb combination that also measures out at 68-inches....

the shorter limb combo will give you slightly more speed.....cuz the shorter limbs weigh less,
and therefore, will accelerate faster, when you release the bowstring.


If you shoot at an indoor archery range,
you will shoot 20 yards.

20 lbs of limb weight, is MORE than enough to hit 20 yards.

Your goal is to hit all of your arrows ACCURATELY, at 20 yards.

If you are impatient, you COULD start with 25 lb limbs,
and stick with that weight of limbs for at least 6 months,
to develop control and accuracy.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

To be successful win an Olympic recurve requires better form than any other form of archer. 

They only go up to 34 lbs draw weight because that's about what the better Olympic archers work up to. There are a few OR archers that shoot higher, but shoot higher, but not many. The reason they shoot the lower weight is that it's easier to work on form at the lower weights. 

Remember, you don't need to worry about penetration on a game animal, you just have to get the arrow to the target.

Your best bet is to find an OR coach and get their advice on equipment. You won't find many self coached archers in the Olympics.

One of the good things about OR bows is that it's easy to swap limbs. If you want a lighter or heavier set, there are usually plenty available in the AT classifieds FITA section.


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

Great vid........recurve vs. compound.....2 of the best in the world.


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

that was very good sub. thanks..... kale have fun its a game..............


----------

